

Tor Project core members IAmA on reddit - maayank
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/vdhs8/hi_iama_we_are_core_members_of_the_tor_project/

======
dfc
Project members contributing:

 _Karen Reilly, Development Director_

Responsible for fundraising, advocacy, general marketing, policy outreach
programs for Tor. She is also available to speak for audiences about the
benefits of online anonymity, privacy, and Tor.

 _Runa A. Sandvik, Developer, Security Researcher, and Translation
Coordinator_

Maintains the Tor Translation Portal and the translations for a number of
projects (such as Vidalia, Torbutton and the website). She also generally
helps out with the Torouter project, bridge distribution through instant
messaging, and other projects.

